# ProSeries



## Nes (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone else here feed ProSeries? 

My dogs have been on it for 2 years now & do amazingly!!!  I Just love it to bits, but right now we're driving 45-60 minutes to get it from a store that's never open at convenient times  but when you find something that works...

Right now our girls are on the maintenance because with performance they were literally bouncing off the walls . They get a bowl of food a 2x day (we can't keep them from sharing so they eat together) and we still only go through one bag in 3-4 weeks so it's way cheaper then main stream commercials foods.

Ok now I sound like I'm trying to sell the stuff, but I would love it if more dog owners around us started buying it!  I just want to know if anyone else has tried ProSeries and loved/hated it?


----------



## KarliMom (Jan 7, 2009)

Ive never heard of it . We feed totw .


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It's evidently a Canadian food, although some places that sell it are in New England. Not available in most of the U.S., though. Here's the link I found: http://www.proseriespet.ca/proseries-maintenance

Looks OK but I prefer to avoid corn and wheat. Since your dogs aren't allergic I suppose that's not a problem. As long as it works for your dogs!

The Performance food is a bit alarming, though....chicken fat as the second ingredient! 30% protein/25% fat content. Wow. I've never seen a dog food with that much fat. The dog would have to be really active to burn that off. Plus I've heard that the Purdue study says that high fat content foods can increase the incidence of bloat.


----------



## Nes (Aug 27, 2009)

It's made for sled dogs .

I was just telling hubby if we ever moved up to the cottage we'd have to put our girls on the performance because 6 days of nothing but running & swimming can really burn out two collies!  At home they don't have enough to do so get too hyper on the performance (so they are maintenance) but when we have a bigger place (farm) and they're running around all day they'll go back on performance again. 

We've had a really hard time keeping ENOUGH weight on our collies because they are not very food motivated; I've found ProSeries is the only thing with a high enough protein/fat to keep them going & in good shape. Madison looks like a weight-lifter this time of year!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

There are a lot of foods out there with higher protein/fat than the ProSeries quoted above. EVO and Nature's Variety Instinct are two that come to mind. Both have 42% protein, 22% fat and much better ingredients IMO.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I know someone who sells it at trials.. Her boyfriend's sled dogs eat it as she gets it free as a distributor. She doesn't feed it to her showdogs though. For the price I'd go with something with better ingredients too.


----------



## Nes (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I'm completely open to suggestions because it's a PITA for us to buy. However we really need something that can *keep weight on our collies *(it's a big issue for us).


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I forgot that you're in Canada; Orijen should be easy for you to find. It's an excellent food, one of the best you can buy anywhere. It's grain free and has 40% protein, 16% fat.

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/about/


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

luvntzus said:


> There are a lot of foods out there with higher protein/fat than the ProSeries quoted above. EVO and Nature's Variety Instinct are two that come to mind. Both have 42% protein, 22% fat and much better ingredients IMO.


Yeah, I know of higher protein foods. I've just never seen one with the fat percentage so close to the protein percentage....if anyone follows that? LOL. If it's for sled dogs, that makes sense. A house dog probably wouldn't do well with it, though.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> I forgot that you're in Canada; Orijen should be easy for you to find. It's an excellent food, one of the best you can buy anywhere. It's grain free and has 40% protein, 16% fat.
> 
> http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/about/


I agree with this! I'm in Canada and Orijen is excellent! My dog is doing great and the food is made locally with local ingredients so non of that recall junk.

But really, use whatever your dog does good on. If your find your dogs doing great on ProSeries, then by all means stick to it. But it doesn't really hurt to try a different food for around the same price.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Yeah, I know of higher protein foods. I've just never seen one with the fat percentage so close to the protein percentage....if anyone follows that? LOL. If it's for sled dogs, that makes sense. A house dog probably wouldn't do well with it, though.


I was wrong, I looked at the maintenance formula instead of the performance one. The maintenance is only 26% protein and 15% fat. I have never seen a dog food with more than 22% fat! And in most of those cases the protein was a lot higher, usually 42%. So I agree that 30% protein and 25% fat is definitely unusual.


----------



## Nes (Aug 27, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> If your find your dogs doing great on ProSeries, then by all means stick to it.


The dogs are great, but it's PITA to get because of the store hours/distance away. If it was still being sold locally I wouldn't think to change.

Our dogs are a step-up from house-dogs, they get a bit more exercise then the average city pooch .

I'll have a look into the Orijen and see what I can find. Tx

edit: found Orijen, it's just as far away . I think I better head to my local store first & see what they have.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nes said:


> edit: found Orijen, it's just as far away . I think I better head to my local store first & see what they have.


Haha maybe you should consider buying online or something?

And not to worry about getting lots of exercise for your dogs, since Orijen is high protein and pretty high in fat, even working dogs can eat it and I know some sled dogs that eat it as a supplement to their raw diet.


----------



## MikeFrisk (Sep 9, 2009)

I feed ProSeries and my animals love it!

I also live in Canada but on the east coast. It's made out here and a lot of my friends feed it also. Orijen is definitely a good food, and I looked at purchasing it prior to going with PS. Only problem it is very very expensive. I settled with ProSeries because of the ingredients (which are not bad at all....c'mon guys Chicken meal and fish meal are the first 2 ingredients) and also because it's around $40 CAN for 15kg. That's like half the price of Orijen. I've got my cats on the cat food, which is a holistic line (since cats ARE strict carnivores) http://www.proseriespet.ca/en/proseries-holistic-adult

Anyway...It is a great food. It's cool to see someone else in the same shoes as me. Hopefully the food will get the recognition it deserves over time, as far as I believe it is fairly new.

Nes - There is a where-to-buy tab on the webpage. From my experience companies don't always update them. You could always call.


----------



## Nes (Aug 27, 2009)

MikeFrisk said:


> Nes - There is a where-to-buy tab on the webpage. From my experience companies don't always update them. You could always call.


Yeah I keep wondering if there is somewhere closer to me that they just haven't put up on the site. The store in Kemptville closed down over a year ago (they are closest) and now we're going an hour round trip to a store that closes at 5 and hubby doesn't usually get off until 6 and he has the truck during the day .

We switched them over to Nutram because we're doggy sitting and it's easier to have everyone on the same food (or else our girls get really jealous) but I just don't like it as much as the ProSeries! 

We only tried the cat food once when it went on sale, how do you find it? I liked it for the one container that we bought but we've got a kitten & so buying two kinds of ProSeries catfood was getting a little expensive (I just havn't found it as good a value as the dog food is).


----------



## MikeFrisk (Sep 9, 2009)

Nes said:


> We only tried the cat food once when it went on sale, how do you find it? I liked it for the one container that we bought but we've got a kitten & so buying two kinds of ProSeries catfood was getting a little expensive (I just havn't found it as good a value as the dog food is).


Well they have the catfood in bags now, and yeah you do pay a bit more for it. Probably because they tailored the formula more towards a cats tastes. We feed the adult and We love it. It has hairball, urinary tract control, dental and also has glucosamine in chondroitin. Pretty much everything you could ever need.

Like I said though, I was in your shoes before and I ended up finding something closer. Good Luck!


----------

